# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess my nationality :)

## pacificbreeze

Really interesting what people think about your ethnicity when they see you :)
Thanks

----------


## Angela

Well, you definitely don't look Filipino, although that's what your flag would indicate. 

Turkish perhaps? You could also be Greek, I think.

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Pacificbreeze. Just make sure the flag you selected matches place of your residence.
Georgian?

----------


## Maleth

I tend to agree with Angela it could be anything eastern Med. I knew a Palestinian having the same look but I would not say its atypical of that area.

----------


## Eldritch

Georgian or somewhere from that area, you look like you could be from the Caucasus.

----------


## Hauteville

Armenian or Azeri.

----------


## Dagne

Must be Georgian!

----------


## ElHorsto

One of the caucasus nations for sure. Maybe Georgian or Armenian.

----------


## pacificbreeze

Heh, most people guessed my nationality without any problem... nice :)




> I tend to agree with Angela it could be anything eastern Med. I knew a Palestinian having the same look but I would not say its atypical of that area.


I heard about red head people in ME and North Africa, how typical is it in that area? 
I would like to find red head people from ME, some say there are a lot of them in Morocco. I guess i have to travel to Morocco ))

----------


## Dagne

Attachment 7690 Red Heads from Vilnius

----------


## Hauteville

> Heh, most people guessed my nationality without any problem... nice :)
> 
> 
> I heard about red head people in ME and North Africa, how typical is it in that area? 
> I would like to find red head people from ME, some say there are a lot of them in Morocco. I guess i have to travel to Morocco ))


I dunno but I have been only in Tunisia, red haired there are almost inexistent, I dunno if it is a preserved traits among the purest Berbers. Like the queen of Morocco.
50d54d0bfd1ee486176c241423fe10bf.jpg

----------


## Maleth

> Heh, most people guessed my nationality without any problem... nice :)
> 
> 
> I heard about red head people in ME and North Africa, how typical is it in that area? 
> I would like to find red head people from ME, some say there are a lot of them in Morocco. I guess i have to travel to Morocco ))


Like Hautville stated they are extremely rare taking the whole populations in consideration, so when you meet one its like a surprise  :Smile:

----------


## Dagne

> I dunno but I have been only in Tunisia, red haired there are almost inexistent, I dunno if it is a preserved traits among the purest Berbers. Like the queen of Morocco.
> 50d54d0bfd1ee486176c241423fe10bf.jpg


 Lalla Salma hair is not natural....

----------


## Coriolan

I would say Turkish, Georgian or Armenian. You look like how I imagine typical members of haplogroup G2a.

Sent from my LG-D620 using Tapatalk

----------


## LABERIA

> Must be Georgian!


Yes, i think he is Georgian.

----------


## Hauteville

> Lalla Salma hair is not natural....


Ah really? lol

----------


## pacificbreeze

> Attachment 7690 Red Heads from Vilnius


Red Heads from Lithuania look so different. I mean color, they have light red, almost blond hair, in Georgia red heads have dark red, sometimes fire color )






> I dunno but I have been only in Tunisia, red haired there are almost inexistent, I dunno if it is a preserved traits among the purest Berbers. Like the queen of Morocco.
> 50d54d0bfd1ee486176c241423fe10bf.jpg


If it is her natural color, it looks very "georgian" red head )))
Like my sister ))


Here you can see many georgiaan red heads from 38:00

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Ah really? lol


Henné or henna, a natural hair coloring method very traditional in Morocco and North Africa.

----------


## Angela

> I would say Turkish, Georgian or Armenian. You look like how I imagine typical members of haplogroup G2a.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D620 using Tapatalk


I know what you mean, but appearance is from autosomal dna.

These men are also G2a.



James Franciscus



Newton Minow



Reconstructed head of Richard III of England

----------


## Hauteville

So, are you Georgian?

----------


## pacificbreeze

> So, are you Georgian?


Yep, i am :)

----------


## LeBrok

> Yep, i am :)


And if you live in Georgia, you should change your flag, as per Eupedia rules. Check post #3. 
And yes, I checked your IP address. ;)

----------


## jgviv

Maybe Spanish?

----------


## cylnlts

My photo ethnicity ?????
14962694_10154611153444029_6257661563923233659_n.jpg

----------

